
Show HN: HackerClient-A web application for aggregating sports and tech news - rohak
https://github.com/vendettacoder/HackerClient
======
rohak
Application aggregating my daily dose of tech news. Aggregates Hacker News
front page, Reddit world news, Latest Cricket match scores and Latest football
scores for the teams specified.

Front End : HTML, CSS, materialize Backend : Python, Flask web development
microframework

Help me make it better!

